# Adding An External Shower And Lp Quick Connector



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Has anyone ever added an external shower and/or an LP quick connector for a grill? I've seen both on various models but my 29KBH has neither.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine came with the outside shower. Their are several OBers that have added the outside shower "box" in the dead space under the linen cabinet. I added a second quick connect to the lp line for my gas grill. James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They did not put an outside shower on the 08 31rqs so I added one. It was not too hard but making that first cut was nerve wracking.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I have done both. My 28RSS came with an outside shower but my 31RQS did not. It is actually a pretty straight forward mod...the biggest problem I had was overcoming the fear of cutting a hole it my trailer.

The LP quick disconnect. I purchased a tee fitting that hooks directly to the tank so that I have high pressure for my fitting. (Most BBQ require high pressure because they have their own regulator) from there I went to a local propane supply store and purchased all the hoses and fittings. I mounted the quick release near the front of the trailer and had a 12' extention hose made which goes to my BBQ. (In hind site I should have gotten a 16' length instead). The longer the hose the greater flexibility you have locating your BBQ

I posted some pictures and the steps I took...I will see if I can find them.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Here are some pics

I located my shower near the hot water heater. This way I had easy access for both hot and cold water. Getting enough nerve to actually cut a hole was the hardest thing about this mod. You can see the 2 nes tees I added for the shower connection just before the corner protectors.

Next to the *Outdoor* *Shower*. I found space and access to hot and cold water by the hot water tank. I used the template provided and cut from the inside 1st with rotor zip tool. Once the inside paneling was removed I drill 4 holes (one on each corner) right thru. From the outside I used a jig saw to cut the opening. The cutting is easy...getting up the nerve to actually cut a hole into the trailer was the hard part.










Next I hooked up the plumbing - I use the push lock kind (they worked very well and no tightening required). I ran a bead of white silicon around the opening and simply pushed the *shower* into place. Next I used stainless steel screws to fasten the *shower* (supplied with the shower). I replace the key lock with a cam lock. This way I can open the *shower* door without a key.

Finsihed !










Thor


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Thor I'm very interested in this mod for my 250RS. Hopefully we can manage this mod as well. If I can convince my husband. I am used to having an outside shower and it's the only feature missing on this new trailer that I will miss. Now I know that it can be added I'm very excited.

Julie


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello:
You may have seen this post before, but I added a quick connect for my gas grill...check out this post:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...306&hl=bbwb

bbwb


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> They did not put an outside shower on the 08 31rqs so I added one. It was not too hard but making that first cut was nerve wracking.


Andy,
Where did you place your outside shower?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bump, sorry

I added right by the hot water heater. Access was easy and the water is right there. The added bonus is that the driver side also has a light right above the new shower location.

Thor


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Assuming you have the flip down stove and sink on the outside,could you use that for a outside shower? Or am i missing the point?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> They did not put an outside shower on the 08 31rqs so I added one. It was not too hard but making that first cut was nerve wracking.


Andy,
Where did you place your outside shower?
[/quote]

Mine is different then Thor's as the heater was pushed more forward on mine.

After marking and cutting the hole I knocked out the hole.









Test fit before screwing it into place, it is a tight fit between the water heater and the back storage door.









Here is what it looked like from the back before it was connected.









Here is the inside look after it was connected and I installed my accumulator.









I did not use any caulk on my installation, I used butyl tape (same stuff used to seal the windows) and stainless screws.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

The '09 29KBH does not have an outside cook station, nor sink. I'll have to muscle in an outside shower. Lots of great ideas. A little hesitant to cut out a hole in my new trailer, but shouldn't be too hard once I scope it all out for clearance and access to water lines. I really like the idea of installing it below one of the exterior lights! Then I'll have to tackle the BBQ gas line....maybe that'll be first, then the shower.
Thanks everyone,


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> They did not put an outside shower on the 08 31rqs so I added one. It was not too hard but making that first cut was nerve wracking.


Andy,
Where did you place your outside shower?
[/quote]

Mine is different then Thor's as the heater was pushed more forward on mine.

After marking and cutting the hole I knocked out the hole.
<image deleted>

Test fit before screwing it into place, it is a tight fit between the water heater and the back storage door.
<image deleted>

Here is what it looked like from the back before it was connected.
<image deleted>

Here is the inside look after it was connected and I installed my accumulator.
<image deleted>

I did not use any caulk on my installation, I used butyl tape (same stuff used to seal the windows) and stainless screws.
[/quote]

Thanks Andy. I was looking at Thor's install and didn't think my heater location was the same. You install looks good. I will plan on that mod soon.

I also like the addition of your accumulator tank.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

whats an accumulator tank?


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Don't know if this will work on your camper, but should. I like to cook near the rear of the camper and the propane manifold stops just behind the right side wheels. I added a tee into the line, purchased a natural gas quick connect kit from Lowes (Char Broil $35) and hooked it all up.

Gallery pics: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9995

Good luck !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Juan said:


> whats an accumulator tank?


The tank will pressurize (using the Outbacks water pump) about 5 gallons of water so the pump doesn't have to work as much. I added a 5 gallon accumulator tank to stop the water pump from having to come on every time we use the water. As we dry camp all the time, this almost a must have mod.

We can now run the water for about 60 seconds without having to listen to the water pump. Great for times at night if you have to use the restroom and you don't want to wake up the family when you flush the toilet.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Andy-
I see in your accumulator tank install, you placed it near your water heater, which (in the 31rqs) in at the opposite end of the trailer from the water pump. I was under the impression that it needed to be placed next to the pump to be effective. In the 31rqs aren't the kitchen and bath faucets before it gets to the acc tank? Is there any negative affect by placing the tank that far away from the pump?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It can be placed anywhere in the cold water loop and will be effective for midnight runs to the john and a few flushes without hearing the pump come on but may be less effective for make the pump quieter. For that I installed the pump suction and discharge soft hose loops that take out 95% of the pump pulsation noise.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I installed my accumulator right by the water pump and surrounded the entire enclosure with sm board. Nice and quite. SM board can be purchased at any home depot and can be cut with a knife. SM can be purchased in different thicknesses and is water proof.



















Thor


----------

